# Best Choice for Rubberized Waterproofing Sealant - Brush or Spray



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey all,

I attempted to ask this question on a DIY forum and got no responses. I thought I would ask here since there is always such a great wealth of information. If you can direct me to another source for answers that would be awesome too.

Basically I would like to coat the bottom 10 inches of a pressure treated plywood wall with some type of rubberized waterproof sealant. I have been reading about some of the brush on and spray on sealants out there but there are so many I have no idea what to use. The wood will be in contact with soil and during the spring when snow melts it will almost surely be in contact with standing water. I realize pressure treated wood is produced for scenarios like this but I'd like to over kill it. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Roofing mastic will do the job just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Corbin3388 said:


> Roofing mastic will do the job just fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Thank you for your reply. I am a little unfamiliar with those types of products. Is there a particular brand I should look for? Can I get them at the box stores? Some of the roofing products I have looked at seem to say that they are not for use below grade. Is there one that is suitable for below grade application?

Thanks again


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

In a situation like that, water is eventually going to find its way in. If you have coated the outside with some sort of waterproofing or, even worse, tar paper, it will be more difficult for the water to get back out and you can end up in worse shape than you would have before.

It is better practice to prepare for adequate drainage around the wood (gravel underneath it or against it, gravel mixed in the soil, or drain pipes).

At least, these are the conclusions that I drew after plenty of research into building a fence (and I'm an "overkill" type myself). Good luck.

Rob


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

rocklobster said:


> In a situation like that, water is eventually going to find its way in. If you have coated the outside with some sort of waterproofing or, even worse, tar paper, it will be more difficult for the water to get back out and you can end up in worse shape than you would have before.
> 
> It is better practice to prepare for adequate drainage around the wood (gravel underneath it or against it, gravel mixed in the soil, or drain pipes).
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Thank you. Gotta love overkill...lol......

Actually I will be installing a french drain in areas where the water may have a tendency to pool. In others areas I guess I was just being over protective and wanted to seal up the best I could. Sounds like your vote would be not to worry about it. That's so hard for us "overkillers" to do....lol

Thanks very much


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use an epoxy based paint like used for boat hulls. Or, you could just fiberglass the area.












 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I would use an epoxy based paint like used for boat hulls. Or, you could just fiberglass the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey c-man.....

Thank you. Yeah you know I hadn't really thought about paint. Good idea. I am using SW superpaint on the top part of the house (above the deck) but for the lower part I hadn't thought about paint. So like a good epoly marine paint? I have no experience at all with them. Any ones any better than others?

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey c-man.....
> 
> Thank you. Yeah you know I hadn't really thought about paint. Good idea. I am using SW superpaint on the top part of the house (above the deck) but for the lower part I hadn't thought about paint. So like a good epoly marine paint? I have no experience at all with them. Any ones any better than others?
> 
> Thanks


It's been a long while since I've used any of it and am out of touch with brands for them. You can check this out for some info on epoxy paints.












 







.


----------



## Klop (May 17, 2017)

Are there some new products and ways for waterproofing?


----------

